

Bay Area Startup seeking 3rd Co-Founder (traction, revenue, funded) - MatthewB

Teamly.com is our startup - it's a SaaS tool to help teams be more effective at work. It is built with ruby on rails, less, jquery, chef, MySql, AWS, Rspec, etc.<p>Where we are - I recently left my very well-paying salary job to work on Teamly with my co-founder. We are now both working on Teamly full time. We have an up and running product, good traction (very active users), paying customers (freemium model), and a ton of user feedback. We are closing an angel round of funding (our first) and have some other related (non-public) big news as well. We are now focusing on our user feedback to really improve the product.<p>Who we are - Matt Berman (me, hacker/technical marketer) and Scott Allison (hustler) are the two current co-founders. My career background is in growth hacking and coding but I have experience with business as well. I've worked at large corporations and startups alike. Scott has had 3 previous successful businesses and is the most dedicated hustler I've ever met. He is technical in terms of knowledge but doesn't code.<p>Who we are looking for - We are looking for our 3rd and final co-founder to round out our skill set. We are definitely looking for another hacker to join us. This is not a small equity type position, we are looking for a true co-founder/partner. Expertise with Rails is a must and front end skills are a plus. The three main qualities we are looking for in a co-founder are: expertise/knowledge of our stack, passion/dedication to startups and our space, and resourcefulness (aka scrappiness). We are looking for someone who is in the Bay Area as well.<p>We believe we are on to something special and are currently at an exciting point for our startup. This is a chance to help mold not only an awesome product but a business as well. If you are interested in learning more, we'd love to hear from you!<p>Matt &#38; Scott - Teamly.com - matt@teamly.com
======
scottallison
I'm the other cofounder of Teamly. Matt is very kind to describe me so nicely,
but I feel just as lucky to have found him. As well as being extremely
inquisitive he gets stuff done, and is as passionate about Teamly as I am. We
clicked straight off, and that's why we're putting in so much effort in
finding the right additional cofounder to join us now. It's far more than
about technical skills, it's about fit and passion.

------
tudorizer
I'm not directly interested in the job position, but it's good to see you guys
growing.

